# Wheel Fitment Problems!!! Need Help and Advice Please!:(



## L2modz (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
So today I went to my usual shop for tires and wheels to go and get my new show/summer wheels to be put on. Let me start of by saying I drive a 2004 Audi A6 S-Line, C6 2.7t Quattro Base. I was going to go put on my new 18in Watercoolind MT10s Fully Chromed and 9.5 5x112 bolt pattern on all 4 wheels, and stretching Proxy T1 Sports by Toyo onto them with the specs of 215/40/R18. The problem I ran into was that the wheels in the front were touching the struts, while the wheels in the back were a hair-line away from touching the struts. As most of you know, normal spacers and extended lug nuts do not match well, equaling a f*ck ton of vibration while behind the wheel due to the wheels not being matched perfectly with the hubs. With everything said, my question was that if I were to use 8mm hub-centric wheel spacers all around, would this take care of my vibration issue with the hubs not being matched correctly, or will I be spending close to a quarter to a half a grand on something that will not make much of a difference?


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

check here http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-C5_A6-Quattro-2.7T/Wheels/Spacers/ECS/

or buy wheels that fit in the first place


----------

